
Ask HN: What is your source of motivation at work? - perseusprime11
Looking for honest answers.
======
xenity7
Once at a particular job, I'm primarily motivated by wanting my
coworkers/managers to think highly of me and want to fast track me for various
things.

~~~
perseusprime11
Is it more like looking for respect?

------
dozzie
Craftsman's pride. I am very proud of how my systems function and how flexible
they are, especially compared to the state I inherited.

